# battery change now wont start!



## holmgirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum, just changed the battery on my nissan xtrail 2.2 dci now it wont start, all lights are on and it turns over, have tried reset after looking in book with the key by turn on 5 seconds, then lock for 5 secs etc but still no joy. hopefully it does not require a dealer reset!
any help please would be grateful


----------

